# International Schools in Abu Dhabi



## buzzik

No doubt that school's selection topic has been discussed many times but not even one gives a clear picture of what Abu Dhabi international schools could be considered in your short list. I think for those have kids and planing to relocate to Abu Dhabi, is a priority to find good schools over Abu Dhabi...

I'm not going to ask what schools are best or better as there could be a budget issue when comparing schools.

However, it will be interesting to get useful information from those who has made their choice already.

Attaching the document which is helpful as well and you can find prices, facilities, locations, education type of the international schools based in Abu Dhabi...


----------



## princesstungko

I researched Ajyal International School for my own kids and I'd recommend the school to anyone who is still undecided about which school to send their children. Take a look at their website here: ajyal.sch.ae


----------



## Ensky Read

I have heard very good things about Ajyal in Mohammed Bin Zayed


----------



## Ensky Read

It is close to the Sheikh Fatima Mosque


----------



## riazjee

After lots of investigation, we went for Gems Cambridge International School. This is second year for our son in this school and we are completely satisfied with the progress been made so far and with the facilities provided.

Also it might be helpful to review the Education Council's rating for various schools. Below is the link (the report for each school is detailed providing feedback from various aspects). Google "adec school rating" and click on the first link (Seems I can't post the links being a new member).

Best regards


----------

